# Factory headlight assy problems



## rjlima51 (Jun 7, 2009)

I wonder if anyone can confirm my diagnosis on my 06 gto headlight problem. When I turn the low beams on, the passenger side works fine but the driver side only burns dim (like the daytime running lights). If I turn the high beams on nothing happens on the driver side. (pass side is fine) I replaced both bulbs but no change. I removed the power plug that powers up the headlight assy and checked with test light and power is OK. Also tested the high beam bulb socket and when the high beams were turned on the test light went off. I was thinking that the problem is in the headlight assy. Am I right? At $300.00+ I was hoping to figure out another fix. Any help?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, rj,
Here is the schematics for the head lights. Since there is only
one relay for both bulbs, and the pass side is working correctly, then there must be some wiring broken between the driver side socket on the headlight assembly to the splices to the relay contact.

Larry


----------



## rjlima51 (Jun 7, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi, rj,
> Here is the schematics for the head lights. Since there is only
> one relay for both bulbs, and the pass side is working correctly, then there must be some wiring broken between the driver side socket on the headlight assembly to the splices to the relay contact.
> 
> Larry


Thanks a bunch The schematics will allow me and my buddy to have a fighting chance!
rjlima51


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

You don't have the DRL's disconnected, do you? I had that same problem when I pulled the fuse on my old S10 truck, put the fuse back in and they worked normal again.


----------

